# Frank Klausz Dovetail Blade



## Mrs C (15 Nov 2019)

I have just been watching the Frank Klausz 3 minute dovetails. He cuts the whole dovetail with just a saw using a blade where the first section has no teeth enabling the Saw to be turned and a horizontal cut to be made. 

Anyone know if these blades are still made?


----------



## Woody2Shoes (15 Nov 2019)

Mrs C":2suezg0t said:


> I have just been watching the Frank Klausz 3 minute dovetails. He cuts the whole dovetail with just a saw using a blade where the first section has no teeth enabling the Saw to be turned and a horizontal cut to be made.
> 
> Anyone know if these blades are still made?


I haven't spotted that but I assume he'd just have filed some teeth off.
Cheers W2S


----------



## MikeG. (15 Nov 2019)

That's not what he has. It is a frame saw in which he has the ends of the blade turned 90 degrees to each other, so that there is a twist along the length of the blade. He pushes the vertical section of the blade down the kerf he cut with his other saw, then pushes hard and the twist starts the cut with the horiztonal part of the blade. It's a party trick, and not worth bothering with.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (15 Nov 2019)

MikeG.":29qblrpp said:


> That's not what he has. It is a frame saw in which he has the ends of the blade turned 90 degrees to each other, so that there is a twist along the length of the blade. He pushes the vertical section of the blade down the kerf he cut with his other saw, then pushes hard and the twist starts the cut with the horiztonal part of the blade. It's a party trick, and not worth bothering with.




Aaaaah that makes sense. I sometimes do that by accident with my coping saw! :roll:


----------



## Benchwayze (23 Nov 2019)

He's a bit of an expert with the frame-saw for dovetails. There's something in his eye that tells you he's taking the Mick; in the nicest way of course!

I just like his way of cutting dovetails for 'utilitarian' jobs, but it isn't as easy as he makes it seem!

John (hammer) (For Bishoping my DT's)


----------

